# 2017 NOAA $10k! Berlin, Mosquito! Shenango,Chautauqua 100% payouts



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Mosquito's and Berlin Bonanza are racing to meet the 60 team capped fields!

Each are and third or more FULL since opening 12/16!!! Online roster is here:
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

Immediate online registration currently available here:
http://www.dobass.com/2017WEBFORMS/NOAA/OFFICIALRULESONLINEREGISTRATION.html

Very happy to see Berlin taking an early stand! Great fishery!!!

Hope to return some PA and NY love as well! Collegiate FLW weighs in Sat. before NOAA in NY on Sunday!
http://www.fishksu.com/

All NOAA's are OPEN format- fish with any member at any event without alternate fees- fish just one or all five- 100% of entries paid the day you fish!

*Mosquito2 8/19 and Berlin 6/10 will pay $10,000 to first on just 60 teams!!!
*
~nip

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Four week update since opening...

*BERLIN BONANZA and "mini-madness" MOSQ2 has MET A FULL FIELDs
*
THREE NOAA's remain OPEN, a few spots for Mosq1, Shenango and Super NOAA NY Chautauqua

Historically Mosq1 goes first and usually by February...history not doing much justice in prognacasting...

Online entries remain OPEN at this time
http://www.dobass.com/2017WEBFORMS/NOAA/OFFICIALRULESONLINEREGISTRATION.html

nip


----------

